# Cylinder head/block dowel pins



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello all,
Say can someone tell me how to or what tool is used to remove the 4 dowels pressed into the block/head gasket surface so that the block itself can be re-surfaced. I tried one way but no results. :question: Thanks Tom


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tom L said:


> Hello all,
> Say can someone tell me how to or what tool is used to remove the 4 dowels pressed into the block/head gasket surface so that the block itself can be re-surfaced. I tried one way but no results. :question: Thanks Tom


Kinda seems like a scary question. If you are going to have your block decked, this is typically done by a machine shop. This should be a job they do.

I have never done this, always done at the machine shop for me. Some dowels can be punched through IF the hole goes into the water jacket. Some holes do not which means you cannot drive the dowel pin down through the block, you have to pull it out. Not sure on the Pontiac. You may find a video on U-tube as several offer Pontiac step-by-step building clips. Protect the block surface. Seems like the old head gasket re-installed over the dowel pin while working on it may be the trick. 

Found this on another blog: 

A trick I learned from my father is that metal will move around considerably with heat and cold. Take a small piece of dry ice and hold it against the top of the dowel for several minutes. Then, use a propane torch and play the flame around lightly on the block deck all around the dowel just to warm the deck up real well. Use a very large ChannelLock pliers (14" / 16") and I'll bet the dowel will come right out. I have never encountered one that wouldn't come out.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, the machine shop should remove and re-install them. A stud puller might work, or a pair of side cutters, down at the base, so you could pivot the cutter head and pull the stud like pulling a nail with a hammer. But have the machine shop do it!!


----------

